# usb notebook bangho se desconectan



## elgab7 (Jun 9, 2012)

hola amigos, miren tengo un problema de fabrica con mi notebook marca bangho. es de las que ensamblan en tierra del fuego. bueno en fin la cosa es que tengo un controlador midi dj que se alimenta por usb y se me tildaba. y pensando que era el problema del controlador me contacte con el soporte tecnico del mismo y me dijo que no era problema del mismo.
conectando un mouse me di cuenta que era asi. la falla estaba en la notebook.

en el caso del mouse de bien que corre la flechita se para y al toque vuelve a seguir su curso. nose si me explico bien..

osea es como si se desconecta y conecta al toque. fallas de software no es porque hize de todo ya.. cambiar sistemas operativos, actualizar softwares en fin.

para mi es una falla fisica.. que opinan ustedes? gracias de antemano


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 9, 2012)

A ver, como decirte..... y....... es una Bangho.....

Cuando decís que probaste sistemas operativos, eso incluyó a Linux?

.-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> A ver, como decirte..... y....... es una Bangho.....
> 
> Cuando decís que probaste sistemas operativos, eso incluyó a Linux?
> 
> .-



tenes razon...

es el unico que no istale, por razones de archivos y eso. pero vos decis que probando con linux andara? si es asi pruebo. pero no me sirve linux...
vos decis que instalando linux y reinstalando el xp andara o dejar fijo linux?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nó hombre... simplemente si en Linux te sigue andando a tropezones el mouse confirmás 100 % que es un problema de hardware.

.-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Nó hombre... simplemente si en Linux te sigue andando a tropezones el mouse confirmás 100 % que es un problema de hardware.
> 
> .-



jaja!  ahora que recapacito si es verdad. bueno pruebo y comento gracias loco!


----------



## maezca (Jun 9, 2012)

no creo que sea algo de hardaware... probaste llamando a la gaeantia de la notebook, supngo que aun debe estar en garantia...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Si cambió el SO, algunas garantías se "lavan las manos", y te dejan sin garantías.

Quizás al conectar el controlador, éste consumía mas de lo que podía entregar, y se quemó el USB (aunque tiene protecciones éstos conectores).

1) ¿Tienes otros conectores USB la notebook?, si lo tuviese, ¿probaste en todos los conectores?
2) ¿Antes te funcionaba bien?

Saludos


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 10, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> no creo que sea algo de hardaware... probaste llamando a la gaeantia de la notebook, supngo que aun debe estar en garantia...



amigazo! si llame, es mas me dieon el numero para un turno en un centro de atencion en cordoba. pero me dieron a entender en si. que no tengo todos los gastos por mi cuenta. la notebook sigue en garantia pero me dijieron que no se hacen cargo de nada a nivel hardware y que si es software mal instlado me lo cobraban tambien. asique es inuti.l la garantia... 
esos son los productos made in argentina amigo. 





DJ T3 dijo:


> Si cambió el SO, algunas garantías se "lavan las manos", y te dejan sin garantías.
> 
> Quizás al conectar el controlador, éste consumía mas de lo que podía entregar, y se quemó el USB (aunque tiene protecciones éstos conectores).
> 
> ...




totalmente! se lavaron las manos!

si tengo 3! y en los 3 me hace el mismo trabajo..

en el puerto de al lado del hdmi. le conecte un joystick y directamente no lo tira. me dice que hay un problema bla bla bla...

en el de al ladito de ese tambien se corta.
y en el del otro lado de la not se corta pero no tanto. ( creo que ese no es el directo de placa) pero igual se corta


mira no te sabria decir bien. me venia con el win7 le instale el controlador pero no me acuerdo si estaba el win7 cuando lo usaba o ya la habia pasado a xp. y las primeras 2 noches no se me clavo. despues si. se desconectaban.

con win7 no se corta el mouse... pero sigue teniendo la falla el controlador que se agota.


----------



## nocta (Jun 10, 2012)

Si es un problema de fábrica, llevalo a la garantía. Yo tenía una Banghó y cuando tuve dramas (ni siquiera fue por algo de fábrica, sino responsabilidad mía a decir verdad) nunca se abrieron de gambas. Fui con la máquina y la factura. Tenía 3 años de garantía.

En Buenos Aires, están por Once. Lavalle y Pasteur o algo así.


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 10, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Si es un problema de fábrica, llevalo a la garantía. Yo tenía una Banghó y cuando tuve dramas (ni siquiera fue por algo de fábrica, sino responsabilidad mía a decir verdad) nunca se abrieron de gambas. Fui con la máquina y la factura. Tenía 3 años de garantía.
> 
> En Buenos Aires, están por Once. Lavalle y Pasteur o algo así.



si maestro, espero que me reconozcan.. porque es una lastima linda maquina y que tenga ese problemita


----------



## nocta (Jun 11, 2012)

Ya te digo, yo nunca tuve dramas con Banghó así que no me puedo quejar. En mi experiencia con la garantía, la recomendaría a comprar.


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 11, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Ya te digo, yo nunca tuve dramas con Banghó así que no me puedo quejar. En mi experiencia con la garantía, la recomendaría a comprar.



esperemos que si la llevo a garantia me cubra algo...


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 12, 2012)

elgab7 dijo:


> jaja!  ahora que recapacito si es verdad. bueno pruebo y comento gracias loco!



viejo! instale linux y desaparacio el problema... osea que no es problema de hardware..  es solamente problemas de drivers entonces?
otra pregunta.. si los usb driver son como muy comunes o universales.. porque tengo problemas con justamente los drivers? o tendre problemas con el chipset... los controladores del chipset?
a estos ltimos los actualize hasta el dia de la fecha y en xp me hacen lo mismo...
sino tendre que instalar windows 7



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Nó hombre... simplemente si en Linux te sigue andando a tropezones el mouse confirmás 100 % que es un problema de hardware.
> 
> .-



viejo! instale linux y desaparacio el problema... osea que no es problema de hardware.. es solamente problemas de drivers entonces?
otra pregunta.. si los usb driver son como muy comunes o universales.. porque tengo problemas con justamente los drivers? o tendre problemas con el chipset... los controladores del chipset?
a estos ltimos los actualize hasta el dia de la fecha y en xp me hacen lo mismo...
sino tendre que instalar windows 7


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mal asunto, los drivers de manejo USB bajo Win no difieren en casi nada unos de otros, win dá soporte a USB desde el vamos, sin necesidad de cargar nada del chipset, es un servicio básico del sistema operativo.

Instala el win que se te antoje desde cero, pero NO INSTALES NADA MAS y vuelve a probar, es una falla un poco rara que a ojo de buen cubero puede estar relacionada con algun soft que consuma recursos o interrupciones que se manifiestan en ese "hipo".

De nuevo... instala un Win desde cero y NO INSTALES NADA MAS, ni siquiera drivers, solo Win, el que mas te guste, fíjate el comportamiento en esas condiciones.

.-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Mal asunto, los drivers de manejo USB bajo Win no difieren en casi nada unos de otros, win dá soporte a USB desde el vamos, sin necesidad de cargar nada del chipset, es un servicio básico del sistema operativo.
> 
> Instala el win que se te antoje desde cero, pero NO INSTALES NADA MAS y vuelve a probar, es una falla un poco rara que a ojo de buen cubero puede estar relacionada con algun soft que consuma recursos o interrupciones que se manifiestan en ese "hipo".
> 
> ...



ya lo hize che.. y nada.. asique ahora instale el windows 7 y andan a la perfeccion.. demas esta decir que es problema de software.. pero aca mi pregunta..

porque no lo puedo hacer arrancar bien en windows xp? si le instalo los drivers actualizados y todo..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 12, 2012)

Deberás tener una copia mala de Win XP, las pruebas deben hacerse sin instalarle drivers, debe y tiene que funcionar bien sin drivers de ningun tipo, desde el vamos.

Hubo WinXP "tocados" por cada animalito que dá gusto, una de las "optimizaciones" que les hacían era tocar el spooling de los puertos USB aumentándoles la frecuencia lo que hacía que los mouse y cualquier cosa USB "perdiera sincronismo" en algunos equipos.

..-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Deberás tener una copia mala de Win XP, las pruebas deben hacerse sin instalarle drivers, debe y tiene que funcionar bien sin drivers de ningun tipo, desde el vamos.
> 
> Hubo WinXP "tocados" por cada animalito que dá gusto, una de las "optimizaciones" que les hacían era tocar el spooling de los puertos USB aumentándoles la frecuencia lo que hacía que los mouse y cualquier cosa USB "perdiera sincronismo" en algunos equipos.
> 
> ..-



sos un genio loco! es eso que vos decis! concuerda totalmente! porque te comento.
tengo muchos xp, usaba los xp modificados livianitos para las pc super viejas.. (eso no importa demasiado)
pero lo que si tengo el xp original. pero no me es compatible con mi not por el tema del formateo en disco sata.

entonces lo que yo hice es instalar un xp "actualizado" a marzo 2011 o 12 no recuerdo bien. y con eso podia formatear ya que tenia el driver sata.

puede venir de ai el problema. que tenga drivers malos...

ahora lo que si no te jode o molesta. no tendras una copia del xp original con unicamente el drver sata como para que arrancque y pueda formatear? pero unicamente el driver sata nomas y el sp3 original nnomas!

intente agregar los sata a la copia del original que yo tengo pero nunca lo pude hacer funcionar.
sino como puedo hacer?

muchas gracias por tu ayuda desde ya!


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 12, 2012)

Si tenes un original XP la tenés facilita, buscate en google: agregar drivers SATA a XP con Nlite, solo drivers, fijate el chipset que tiene esa maquina y bajate los drivers en "modo texto" para SATA/RAID e integralos.

..-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Si tenes un original XP la tenés facilita, buscate en google: agregar drivers SATA a XP con Nlite, solo drivers, fijate el chipset que tiene esa maquina y bajate los drivers en "modo texto" para SATA/RAID e integralos.
> 
> ..-



lo hice a eso. pero no me arrancan. se rompen los cds de instalacion... hice 5 cds.. los 5 no me andan. voy a hacer otro intento..


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bajate este programa, extraelo a una carpeta, ejecutalo y en la última solapa andate al botón:
*Save Report (txt)* y poné el adjunto aquí y veo que puedo hacer.

ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-32bits-en.zip

.-


----------



## nocta (Jun 13, 2012)

Bajate la imagen del XP original con SP3  que ya viene con los drivers SATA. Fijate también cómo lo tenés configurado en el BIOS, si IDE o SATA.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 14, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Bajate la imagen del XP original con SP3  que ya viene con los drivers SATA.


Estimado *nocta*, de donde sacaste semejante cosa?

.-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Bajate este programa, extraelo a una carpeta, ejecutalo y en la última solapa andate al botón:
> *Save Report (txt)* y poné el adjunto aquí y veo que puedo hacer.
> 
> ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/cpu-z/cpu-z_1.60.1-32bits-en.zip
> ...



aca te lo dejo adujunto che



nocta dijo:


> Bajate la imagen del XP original con SP3  que ya viene con los drivers SATA. Fijate también cómo lo tenés configurado en el BIOS, si IDE o SATA.



vieja al sp3 lo tngo y no tiene los drivers sata.. intente darle modo compatibilidad desde el bios pero me aparece la pantalla azul de la muerte jaajaa


----------



## nocta (Jun 14, 2012)

Con el disco original con el SP3 integrado nunca tuve problemas para instalar AHCI, IDE, como sea que esté en el BIOS.


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 14, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Con el disco original con el SP3 integrado nunca tuve problemas para instalar AHCI, IDE, como sea que esté en el BIOS.



voy a bajar denuevo el sp3... y voy a probar


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2012)

elgab7 dijo:


> voy a bajar denuevo el sp3... y voy a probar



el sp3 incluye los drivers usb 2.0  (el spc1  también los trae)
no incluye los drivers sata
los drivers sata debes bajarlos desde  el fabricante de tu chipset

para agregarlos a tu cd de instalacion debes usar el programa nlite
para crear un nuevo cd de instalacon


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 14, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> el sp3 incluye los drivers usb 2.0  (el spc1  también los trae)
> no incluye los drivers sata
> los drivers sata debes bajarlos desde  el fabricante de tu chipset
> 
> ...



ahora lo hago y comento


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 14, 2012)

De puro curioso... que drivers *EXACTAMENTE* vas a integrarle?

.-


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> De puro curioso... que drivers *EXACTAMENTE* vas a integrarle?
> 
> .-



estoy intentando buscar ese bendito driver que no encuentro...

es un chipset intel hm65.... 6series. no lo encuentro.. no me echas una mano che?


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2012)

elgab7 dijo:


> estoy intentando buscar ese bendito driver que no encuentro...
> 
> es un chipset intel hm65.... 6series. no lo encuentro.. no me echas una mano che?



busca para otro note que use el mismo chipset

creo que este notebook usa el hm65 pero no estoy seguro
www.laptopish.com/823/acer-aspire-5750z-drivers-xp/

solo debes agregarle el driver  AHCI SATA y el servicepack  con nlite


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 15, 2012)

A ver.. dentro de la propia Intel están estos drivers para esa familia, revisé el archivo .inf y tiene compatibilidad con tu chipset, ahí vá.


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> A ver.. dentro de la propia Intel están estos drivers para esa familia, revisé el archivo .inf y tiene compatibilidad con tu chipset, ahí vá.



gracias genio! ai lo pruebo y veo que pasa


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 16, 2012)

probe lo arme y nada.. me sale el pantallazo azul :/.. salvo que le haya errado de driver.... yo le cargue el primero que marque en la imagen. el de arriba...

sera que le erre de controlador y tengo que poner el que marque con signos de pregunta abajo?
o tendre que poner 2 o mas? 

en la bios tengo configurado para ahci...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 16, 2012)

Ojo que ya están en ronda (y yo tengo) los USB 3.0

Y no todos los hardwares son compatibles con este nuevo usb

Pero deberian funcionar USB anteriores en puertos de 3.0 (al menos eso dice la teoría)


----------



## elgab7 (Jun 16, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ojo que ya están en ronda (y yo tengo) los USB 3.0
> 
> Y no todos los hardwares son compatibles con este nuevo usb
> 
> Pero deberian funcionar USB anteriores en puertos de 3.0 (al menos eso dice la teoría)



si viejo. pero la mia son 2.0


----------



## analogico (Jun 16, 2012)

elgab7 dijo:


> probe lo arme y nada.. me sale el pantallazo azul :/.. salvo que le haya errado de driver.... yo le cargue el primero que marque en la imagen. el de arriba...
> 
> sera que le erre de controlador y tengo que poner el que marque con signos de pregunta abajo?
> o tendre que poner 2 o mas?
> ...



ante la duda eligelos todos


----------

